# chi-carry bag



## spdaydream (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi everybody 
I was wondering if anyone has suggestions on carry bags for chi's. I'm looking for something fairly inexpensive, and don't care what type it is (backpack, shoulder bag, etc). Wentworth is very tiny and will stay small, so it need not be huge. Any websites that have neat stuff like this or other things for small dogs? Thanks!
--St'Acey


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

http://www.barkindogclothes.com/index.html , That website has cute outfits for cheap. Also for an inexpensive bag you can check target, at the store or online. I have 3 bags for Leya, I got the Isaac Miz... tote which was really cheap $25, a juicy... and a pet flys. Leya loves going in them, she goes by herself... just ready to go. Hey check out ebay. Also,
http://www.thepuppyshop.com/dogcarriers.html


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hello~
I bought Max a $5.00 children's back pack on sale at Walmart last week and it's his favorite thing ... he's only 5 1/2 lbs. 
It's the kind of pack that's popular right now ... over one shoulder. It has a cell phone holder, good for treats/cookies and a front lower zipper good for leash and poop baggies, etc.  
I put Max's favorite little blanket in it and he rides around in the main section with the zipper only closed enough to keep him feeling snuggled, up against my chest.
I've had so many people ask where I got such a cool/comfortable 'dog bag' .... 
It's almost embarassing to say Walmart, $5.00 bucks!, lol!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I use a pet a roo front carrier but also use a baby front carrier and just adapted it for a chi, recently i got a front baby carrier with legs in like a bag i sewed the legs up and turned them inside out and sewed the outside both only cost me about £3 each.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

How cute is Fynn???  Ebay has some great ones!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a couple for Gadget. His first one is a black duffel bag style... it has a big mesh side and there is mesh on both ends(doors) he loves it but I find it big and bulky... Only use it when needed.... 

I also modified Amanda's old school back back that wasn't going ot make it through another year with 20 pounds of books in it but it is perfect for Gadget... I still have to cut a board small enough for it. I opened up the sides and put mesh in them so he had breathing space and windows to see out... He loves it.. he snuggles down and plays with his toys or he chews on his jerky... I do wear it as a front pack and he likes it better then on my back...


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

I dont have a lot of money, so I just use an old book bag. I unsip it when were alone, but leave it sipped up when were out in public. Moco wiggles a bit but you really cant here her bark through the thick cloth.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> I dont have a lot of money, so I just use an old book bag. I unsip it when were alone, but leave it sipped up when were out in public. Moco wiggles a bit but you really cant here her bark through the thick cloth.


I hope the poor thing can breathe!!


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

of course she can breathe! I wouldnt do anything to hurt my little Moco. She loves playing inside my bookbag. She does whimper a little bit when were out, but i let her poke her head out when we get to soemwhere privat eand shes just fine!!!


----------

